# No, this is not unix



## tingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Sometimes I mess around with old stuff. This is definitely not unix:


> BATCH NUMBER= 1
> *** 00.01.14  TERMINAL 670:
> PLEASE UPDATE THE CLOCK IF NECESSARY!!
> 
> ...


Pressing the Escape key, and I get this


> 00.01.45     18 APRIL 1985
> SINTRAN III - VSE J
> ENTER


Yes, I do like those old systems.:e


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a typewriter from the 1950s, but I think it's probably a tad overpowered for that OS.


----------



## tingo (Dec 6, 2010)

Really? Is your typewriter 16-bits? Does it have 512 kbytes (256 kwords) of memory? Does it have a 21 Mbyte hard drive, and 8 serial ports for terminals / printers (in addition to the console)? How about 2 dedicated HDLC ports? This old machine has got all of this, and software too.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 8, 2010)

My typewriter has _hundreds_ of bits, from itty-bitty springs and pawls all the way up to 9-point character devices (they're write-only, though).
It's made of steel and my teeth are not: my cat won't bite it even when I dare him to, so I'll concede that yours has more bites.
I have a box of corn-flakes I could pour over it, but that would equal how many cereal ports?
My typewriter came standard with a printer and its current operating system is 190cm and has been under development since 1974.


----------



## tingo (Dec 11, 2010)

Your post made me laugh - thanks!


----------

